# My sons Thomas Train around his ceiling



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Just a few pics from my sons almost finished ceiling train! He loves it


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh ... ELECTRIC Thomas train! I was thinking, "And how is the kid gonna climb all the way up there to push his WOODEN Thomas around the track?" Dohhh! Silly me!

Looks great, and I'm sure you and the train will be a HUGE hit with junior.

Have fun,

TJ


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah he loves it, he sits in there for hours and watches it run!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks Great!
Is the next step lights?


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, some lights are definitely in the future and i might add a siding or something.


----------

